# $1000 to take a hike?



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I was kinda pushed into speaking with these people that were scared of bears. I just accepted a challenge for a good 500 dollars, EEEEEAAZY! I already know the area, I"m native, and if I get hungry I could shoot anything I want cause I'm a native plus I have my small game hunting license. I know how to get clean water, and I know how to MAKE clean water. this rich person is about to pay up, and i'm going to charge him to figure out why I stayed there.

He is going to wonder. I'll probably set 1 or 2 squirrel snares just in case. Apparentley the time is going to end 1 AM the 17th.REALLY he didnt't think bear spray or a gun wasn't an option??? Also I'm near my own background. GRANTED we did drink a lot of beef but my experience doing this multiple times in the past trumps his inexperience being scared for nothing of bears


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

About the third time I read this post it began to sound less like a "fleecing of the elite" anecdote and more like the setup for a Blair Witch type movie... It's now past 1:00 AM on the 17th. Did you make It? :iono: anic: ...

If we don't hear back within 24 hours we'll have to assume you were Treadwelled.

Sending good thoughts your way-


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

It does kinda sound like you may be the hunted


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Poor Nicholson, he was a decent fella from what I've read. Well, I guess this is a lesson for all of us. Anticipating a specific reaction to a given stimulus from a large, wild creature is foolhardy and sometimes fatal. They have moods too.

Rest in peace Nicholson. For what it's worth I hope he choked on your pelvic girdle.


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

Sometimes you eat the bear.. sometimes the bear eats you..
Shane Botwin


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Cash in hand on my return you funny fellas. It was harder than I thought, I plowed two squirrels and roasted them on an open fire tho. I'm greedy, the only bets I take are bets I KNOW I'm going to win. I'm sure most of us here would take the bet, it was with it for me this time, now I can purchase gasoline lol


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Whew! Glad you made it Nicholson. You gave Stretch & Eat quite the scare...


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

To be honest, slingshots help keep me sane when it comes to shtf. I can't imagine a life without a slingshot, I blame the slingshot forum for that, giving me all the information I need. Hey, it is good to pull away with much needed hundred dollar bills


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

And thank you stretchandeat for your boundless optimism lol


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

I can't wait for the movie version !

????


----------



## dogcatchersito (Jun 6, 2012)

Damn this sounded amazing Nicholson. Wish you can write a short story bout it buddy. Dying to hear details.


----------



## Antonio D. Prevost (Aug 20, 2016)

StretchandEat said:


> Sometimes you eat the bear.. sometimes the bear eats you..


The matter who eats who... I think it depends on not only the skills but also the fortunes ^^ If you have time, Continue Reading to learn more about hunting.


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

Damn spammers. ^^^

Glad you didn't get eaten.. I'm curious as to why he would pay you to go into the woods? Was this a bet?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

honorary pie said:


> **** spammers. ^^^
> 
> Glad you didn't get eaten.. I'm curious as to why he would pay you to go into the woods? Was this a bet?


Remember Ned Beatty in the movie " Deliverance " ? :aahhhh:


----------

